# UKC hunt clubs



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Is their any UKC hunt clubs in Utah? Do they ever do any hunt test's here? What is the big differences in UKC and AKC tests?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i am not aware of any UKC clubs or events in Utah. I have heard through the grapevine that NAHRA (the North American Hunting Retriever Cub) might have events here in Utah someday.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

UKC tried to start a club a few years ago. I attended the first meeting when they sent a UKC rep out to show the program. The club never got formed though, I am not sure the reason why. One problem is the lack of UKC clubs in the area. You would have to travel a ways to title your dog with the UKC. There AKC events in surrounding states and it is easier to get to enough events to get titles. Not sure how many NAHRA clube there are around but they might run into the same problem.


----------



## DJS (Jan 2, 2009)

deleted


----------

